

Yahoo Will Shut Down Upcoming, Deals, SMS Alerts, Kids, Some Of Mail - dmoney67
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/19/yahoo-will-shut-down-upcoming-deal-sms-alerts-kids-and-some-versions-of-mail-focus-on-apps-youll-use-daily/

======
jnazario
sad to see upcoming getting shut down, although for me and where i live it
never really worked like i wanted it to. anyone know of such a service that's
truly comprehensive? it seems that events per location are all hidden behind
obnoxious barriers and no one has done a good job of bringing them together.

